# Sw40ve



## Angus (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had this gun for a little over a year and regardless of the bad press most of the gun snobbish, internet repeaters and Glock obsessed peeps give it because of the stigma associated with the old "Sigma" line, I love this thing and think it offered great bang for the buck.. It was $299 out the door with 2 mags included, and had a $50 mail in rebate, as WELL as 2 more mags through the mail.. I couldn't pass this thing up.. I believe they are going for the same price now, but the rebate offer now is either the mags or the $50 rebate, not both..

With the Hogue wrap arounds (not shown), this thing feels so nice and comfortable..


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I agree..... I have the 9mm version and love it..... Some people will look down on any $300 pistol but really it is a good and reliable gun. I paid $350 OTD for my "Allied Forces" version of the SW9VE with two clips, a case and a S&W tactical light...... Nothing I looked at for under $400 was even close to as nice, certainly not new anyway.......

Don't get me wrong, I'd still like to eventually get a nice XD, M&P or even a Glock or Sig..... but I will never sell my Sigma as it has proven itself to me.


----------



## grampa052 (Nov 20, 2008)

*grampa052*

I am a newbie to this forum so bare with me. I've had my SW9VE for 2 months and have only shot it once. I put 100 rounds through it and had a couple of jams. I had to take out the clip and eject the round and reload, this happened 2 times. I later read in a post that the gun should be cleaned before the first firing. Duh; I cleaned it when I got home. I am looking forward to the next time at the range to see if that will solve the problem. I understand this pistol has a 10# trigger pull. Will it get easier after more rounds ? :smt1099


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

grampa052 said:


> I am a newbie to this forum so bare with me. I've had my SW9VE for 2 months and have only shot it once. I put 100 rounds through it and had a couple of jams. I had to take out the clip and eject the round and reload, this happened 2 times. I later read in a post that the gun should be cleaned before the first firing. Duh; I cleaned it when I got home. I am looking forward to the next time at the range to see if that will solve the problem. I understand this pistol has a 10# trigger pull. Will it get easier after more rounds ? :smt1099


Yeah you should clean and oil it before you use it. I took mine apart after reading the manual on how to do it. I'd never taken one apart before but the Sigma is really easy to strip down and rebuild. I cleaned and inspected everything I could see. I don't have a cleaning kit, just cleaner and pads so I found an old Papermate Pen that fits perfectly down the barrel with a cleaning pad wrapped around it.

But you might not have been oiled up properly, and maybe the slide was hanging up or something. What type of ammo are you using?

The trigger pull is a bit heavy to some people. It has never bothered me much, but I do not like a hair trigger either. Either way mine seems to have loosened up a bit after about 200 rounds. And there are a few tips around here that people have given out to help with the pull. So any gunsmith should be able to help if you are having an issue with it.


----------



## grampa052 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. My only other hand gun is a 1861 New Army replica black powder revolver. It was single action so you had to cock the hammer to fire. This made it feel like a hair trigger. I had a lot of fum with it when I lived upstate New York. I even used it deer hunting in thick woods. I'm still waiting on my 2 16 round clips I took instead of $50 rebate. They said 8-10 weeks its been 9. I will be keeping an eye on this forum. I'm sure I will find a lot of helpful ideas.


----------



## grampa052 (Nov 20, 2008)

Forgot to give you AMMO info. A friend told me to try Winchester 9mm LUGER 115 GR full metal jacket Target/Range. The price is right for my wallet. Got 100 rounds for $17.00 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## grampa052 (Nov 20, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> Yeah you should clean and oil it before you use it. I took mine apart after reading the manual on how to do it. I'd never taken one apart before but the Sigma is really easy to strip down and rebuild. I cleaned and inspected everything I could see. I don't have a cleaning kit, just cleaner and pads so I found an old Papermate Pen that fits perfectly down the barrel with a cleaning pad wrapped around it.
> 
> But you might not have been oiled up properly, and maybe the slide was hanging up or something. What type of ammo are you using?
> 
> The trigger pull is a bit heavy to some people. It has never bothered me much, but I do not like a hair trigger either. Either way mine seems to have loosened up a bit after about 200 rounds. And there are a few tips around here that people have given out to help with the pull. So any gunsmith should be able to help if you are having an issue with it.


Well I cleaned and oiled my Sigma and went to the range yesterday. I didn't have any jams it seemed real smooth. The trigger still fells a little hard to pull. It might just be my age. Sore elbows, wrists,fingers and all. Having a hard time getting my groups smaller. Maybe I'll just have to resign myself to the fact that I will be able to defend me and mine, but I don't think I'll be shooting in any contests in the near future. I enjoy shooting at the range so maybe things will get better with more practice. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

grampa052 said:


> I am a newbie to this forum so bare with me. I've had my SW9VE for 2 months and have only shot it once. I put 100 rounds through it and had a couple of jams. I had to take out the clip and eject the round and reload, this happened 2 times. I later read in a post that the gun should be cleaned before the first firing. Duh; I cleaned it when I got home. I am looking forward to the next time at the range to see if that will solve the problem. I understand this pistol has a 10# trigger pull. Will it get easier after more rounds ? :smt1099


I had a couple FTF's and light strikes first time out with mine. This was to be my every day carry gun so reliability was important so I sent it back to S&W along with a complaint about the trigger. They polished the ramp and opened up the throat (a lot) and said they "adjusted" the trigger. I have over 1000 rounds throught it and it has been flawless. Whatever "adjusted" was it made it a differant gun to shoot. It's still a little long and hard but I like that (not much chance for a Plaxico discharge). It is very smooth and the break is terrific. No more "when the hell is it going to go bang! Dry fire the snot out of it and a little grease around the sear and if you still don't think it's OK call S&W, they'll pay shipping both ways and have it back to you in less than two weeks. I found for me if I "pull" the trigger instead of "squeeezzze" my accuracy improves greatly. Rugged, reliable and born in the USA, it's a bargain.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I love my Sigma 40 VE and after S&W fixed the trigger it is even better!:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The Sigma pistols are good ones. I've had one. It was always a good shooter.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

Angus said:


> I've had this gun for a little over a year and regardless of the bad press most of the gun snobbish, internet repeaters and Glock obsessed peeps give it because of the stigma associated with the old "Sigma" line, I love this thing and think it offered great bang for the buck.. It was $299 out the door with 2 mags included, and had a $50 mail in rebate, as WELL as 2 more mags through the mail.. I couldn't pass this thing up.. I believe they are going for the same price now, but the rebate offer now is either the mags or the $50 rebate, not both..
> 
> With the Hogue wrap arounds (not shown), this thing feels so nice and comfortable..


I have the .40 GVE and I agree with what you're saying. Best bang for the buck, reliable and it eats anything to date. I got the same rebate as you. The prices have gone up most places.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

funkypunk97 said:


> Yeah you should clean and oil it before you use it. I took mine apart after reading the manual on how to do it. I'd never taken one apart before but the Sigma is really easy to strip down and rebuild. I cleaned and inspected everything I could see. I don't have a cleaning kit, just cleaner and pads so I found an old Papermate Pen that fits perfectly down the barrel with a cleaning pad wrapped around it.
> 
> But you might not have been oiled up properly, and maybe the slide was hanging up or something. What type of ammo are you using?
> 
> The trigger pull is a bit heavy to some people. It has never bothered me much, but I do not like a hair trigger either. Either way mine seems to have loosened up a bit after about 200 rounds. And there are a few tips around here that people have given out to help with the pull. So any gunsmith should be able to help if you are having an issue with it.


I had my trigger done by S&W on their dime under warranty. Really smooth!


----------

